# Murray Mclaughlin



## clausenro (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm trying to find the chords to Murrays songs especially Honky Red. I've only found Farmers Song on the other tab sites. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You may have to do it the old fashion way. Not everything is out there.


----------

